# Hood to Cowl Seal Too Tall



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

During reassembly, my hood fit nicely with good gaps and even panels. When I added the hood to cowl seal, the passenger side hood in the back stood about a quarter of an inch too high. Thinking it just needed to be compressed, I left it for a couple of days, but it didn’t go down. I tried pushing it and it won’t move. It seems like the seal is just too tall.

I thought about how I could adjust panels, but all 3 other panels (cowl, fender, and A pillar) are lined up fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome to the world of reproduction rubber,,,,,,,

heat gun ???


----------

